# 3dita



## 3dita (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao ragazzi! vi leggevo su forumfree e mi sono spostato anche io! Non ho mai scritto molto purtroppo, causa lavoro, agari ora che sono in ferie qualche ******* riesco a scriverla  Comunque se vi chiedete il significato del Nick, voglio evitare fraintendimenti di sorta.. non è una storia piacevole


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## PyramidHead (29 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------

